# track recommendations?!?



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys. Our club (Rose City Motorplex) is currently in its 11th year of operation and our 6-lane Tyco roadcourse convertible to a trioval is wearing out after possibly hundreds of thousands of laps. We're looking to replace it with 6-lane modular track- Wizzard, Maxtrax, Buxtraxk etc. Have any of you had dealings with any trackmakers- positive or negative that you'd consider sharing to help us with our decision. As well any input into the best track or best company to deal with would be appreciated. Thanks, Rick- HO racing is alive and well in Windsor, Ontario, Canada


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*track*

We have a wizzard track here at our club for the past 2 yrs and we love it. Just normal maintance of cleaning.We Use to have tomy layout and the pins would cut wider slots in the turns from bangin against them at force. No problem with the wiz track. We run RO,s and an unlimited 6 mag once in awhile and still holding up great.No slot give and rails are holding up just fine. He makes 4 lane and I believe even a 6 lane . :thumbsup:
Lane colors are right in the track also. no need to keep repainting colors.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Rick,we have one of the first versions of a 4X20 Wizztrack,out here in cowtown.The quality of the fit leaves a bit to be desired,apparently though the later versions fit better,and it took a pile of cleaning to great rid of all the steel filings,but other then that it's held up pretty well.
Good luck on your purchase.
Rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hornet said:


> Rick,we have one of the first versions of a 4X20 Wizztrack,out here in cowtown.The quality of the fit leaves a bit to be desired,apparently though the later versions fit better,and it took a pile of cleaning to great rid of all the steel filings,but other then that it's held up pretty well.
> Good luck on your purchase.
> Rick



Hornet, you in Fort Worth? Would love to have a orginized race area closer then Plano.. I am 15 minutes from 820...and 70 from Plano... 

Coach


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,the other Cowtown Coach,Calgary Alberta Canuckville:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hornet said:


> LOL,the other Cowtown Coach,Calgary Alberta Canuckville:thumbsup:



Doh and I was born in Cold Lake ya think I would have caught that.. Big Bro is a Calgarian.. die hard flames and Stamps fan...


Dave


----------

